# I'm an idiot, but it must be asked



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's where i show my true lack of knowledge about this kind of stuff... I was wondering on an 87 300zx turbo, whether putting a BOV on the stock hot pipe was possible, or if there is even a regular hot pipe on factory systems. Is there a place on the factory piping that can be modified to place a BOV on the pipe? Or is a BOV jsut something that can/should be applied when an intercooler system is installed? I know enough about how all of these things work, with turbos, and BOV, and all that stuff, but i'm just unsure of the piping on the motor and the things that can/ should be done.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> Here's where i show my true lack of knowledge about this kind of stuff... I was wondering on an 87 300zx turbo, whether putting a BOV on the stock hot pipe was possible, or if there is even a regular hot pipe on factory systems. Is there a place on the factory piping that can be modified to place a BOV on the pipe? Or is a BOV jsut something that can/should be applied when an intercooler system is installed? I know enough about how all of these things work, with turbos, and BOV, and all that stuff, but i'm just unsure of the piping on the motor and the things that can/ should be done.


What do you mean by "hot pipe"? The intake pipe? 
Yes , a BOV can be installed on the intake pipe , but a flange must be welded onto it for the BOV to be bolted to. Most of the applications I've seen have either involved a stock 1G DSM BOV , or a Greddy Type-S. A tube must also be installed on the pre-turbo (post MAF) pipe to recirculate the vented air back into the intake , unless you want to run VERY rich during a shift , or plan on moving the MAF to a post-turbo position. I'm planning on getting a spare intake pipe , having the flange welded on , and then installing the intake pipe and the BOV all at once for minimum down time. At any point after running 8-10 psi boost a BOV should really be used , to minimize turbo stress , and improve spool-up after a shift.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah thats what I was thinking...........


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

nice...thanks
that's what i was thinking, i just needed to find out for sure
what i mean by the hot pipe is the intake pipe, in most intercooled situations, it is just called a hot pipe. dunno why, but it's always what i've seen it called


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> nice...thanks
> that's what i was thinking, i just needed to find out for sure
> what i mean by the hot pipe is the intake pipe, in most intercooled situations, it is just called a hot pipe. dunno why, but it's always what i've seen it called


I see. Had me going for a sec , I thought maybe you meant the downpipe from off the turbo , or the wastegate , in which case I was gonna suggest a Tial external wastgate.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what kind of wastegate? Where can you get that at- speaking of which- where can we find parts like that- turbonetics or hks etc etc etc? Will any external adjustable wastegate fit- or does it have to be for a t-3?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> what kind of wastegate? Where can you get that at- speaking of which- where can we find parts like that- turbonetics or hks etc etc etc? Will any external adjustable wastegate fit- or does it have to be for a t-3?


 T3s and their variants are more typical than you might think , pretty much any place that sells turbos carries T3/T4/T3o4 stuff.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

We can get turbo stuff here at my shop, but what can I use- should I get an adjustable wastegate? Cant I then basically set the boost I want to run.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You don't need an adjustable wastegate to adjust the boost...

that's what a boost controller is for... hook that up to the wastegate actuator and that adjusts the wastegate, which allows more or less boost.


----------

